# mod rewrite http -> https außer Bilder



## Ador (20. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass Ebay keine Bilder über HTTPS akzeptiert.

Meine Regel, die alle http Anfragen auf https umleitet ist wie folgt:

```
#RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off
#RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Damit die Anfragen auf den Images Ordner auch ohne https gehen, habe ich es wie folgt gemacht:

```
#RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off
#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/media/images/
#RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]
```

So über den Browser klappt der Aufruf der Bilder auch ohne https, Ebay akzeptiert es aber immer noch nicht, ich muss dafür die komplette Regel deaktivieren, damit Ebay nicht meckert und die Bilder nimmt.

Wie könnte ich das Probem lösen?


----------

